# Racing/rig tuning Beneteau First 310



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is anyone out there racing a Beneteau First 310? I am looking for someone who has gone through the learning process and is willing to share with a fellow F310 owner. 

I am also interested in rig tuning experiences

Thanks!


----------



## 39512 (Mar 30, 2004)

Re. rig tuning

Your sailmaker should have a sail plan that can help you to set the proper mast rake. This will help to determine the optimum headstay length and feel at the helm. I went on to a 310 owners forum to determine some lengths and found that there are various masts available for this model, as well as draft options. These factors all contribute to finding a good median rig tune. In general it is advisable to set mast position at the deck and headstay length to maximum and use a gauge to set tensions on the standing rigging. Adjustments can then be made depending on your general sailing conditions (heavy or light air). This might mean taking up a few turns on the headstay, cap and lower shrouds in heavy air. It depends on how much you want to mess with it. 
I did note a posting on the 310 site about a failed swage fitting on a new boat and although a rare occurance, it is advisable to pay attention to this detail.


----------

